# What other kind of reptiles do you have?



## VARNYARD (Dec 15, 2007)

What other kinds of reptiles do you have? 

I have a male crestie, a pair of broad head skinks, a female beardie, a pastel ball python and a male pastel boa. The python and boa are waiting on warm weather to ship, but they are still in my care.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 15, 2007)

just a 2 green iggys now.My red is on hold with you and I am getting a pair of egg eating snakes in 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 15, 2007)

I posted this list a couple of weeks ago in another thread so I will just copy and paste it here with the new additions from last weekend attached at the end. 

Sadly, I lost Po this past week. She was one of the very first rescue iguanas that we took in and she was with me for almost 12 years. Po was 4 years old when she came to me and was in terrible shape. She was actually sway-backed, like a horse...the effects of severe MBD. She also was very small for her age and never grew to be more than 3.5 feet long with all of her tail. She was the sweetest baby and I will miss her terribly. 


Anyway, here is my extended family. 

12-24 Green Iguanas 
5 Rhino Iguanas 
5 lewisi hybrid Cyclura 
2 Cuban Rock Iguanas 
5 Ctenosaura palearis 
2 Cteno. similis 
3 C. pectinata 
2 C. bakeri 
1 C hemilopha conspicuosa 
4 C. quinquecarinata 

3 Desert iguanas 
1 Red backed chuckwalla 

3 Oplurus quadrimaculata 
4 O. cuvieri 
4 O. cychlurus 

3 Egyptian Uromastyx 

1 Chinese Water Dragon 

5 Bearded Dragons 

2 Argus monitors 
2 Timor monitors 
3 Savannah monitors 
1 Whitethroat monitor 
1 Dumerils monitor 
1 Nile monitor 

2 Argentine tegus 
2 Red tegus 

4 Sulcata tortoises 
1 Redfoot tortoise 
2 Leopard tortoises 

3 Eastern Box turtles 

2 Common boas 
1 16 ft albino Burmese python 

Housed at my daughters: 

14 Ball pythons 
5 Common boas 
2 Argentine boas 
1 Green anaconda 
1 African Rock python 
2 normal Burmese pythons 

Many smaller snakes including Texas longnosed, fox snake, rat snakes, hognose, kings and corns, sand boas, rosy boas, and gopher snakes. 

About 30 aquatic turtles, including RES, maps, muds, musks, snappers, and terrapins. 

Stephanie also has her own collection of about 100 geckos, including cresteds, leaftails, leachies, grandis day, and vorax. 

I have 2 dogs here and 2 cats. Steph has 8 dogs and 3 cats, a rabbit, a hedgehog, and a few old rats left from her show breeding days. 

As of last weekend we have added 8 more Bearded Dragons, an adult pair of Veiled Chams, a Burton's legless lizard, a baby Sulcata tortoise, a cornsnake, and a 2 foot boa constrictor. 

Here;s a photo of Po taken about 8 years ago. She looks like an old lady already.


----------



## joshandjack (Dec 16, 2007)

that is amazing that you are able to devote all of that time for caring for all of those animals. how do you manage to do that? sorry to hear about Po, she was lucky to have an owner like you.


----------



## dorton (Dec 16, 2007)

i've got 2.1 Bredli Python
2.1 Coastal Carpet Python
0.1 Jungle Carpet Python
1.0 Iryan Jaya Python
0.0.1 Columbian RedTail Boa
1.0 Ball Python
1.1 Leopard Gecko
0.0.7 Oriental Fire Bellied Toads
 0.0.2 African Clawed Frogs


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 16, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss!!!Losing reptiles is hard , but she is really lucky to have a owner like you!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 16, 2007)

i have 4 beardies, an Asian water monitor..and thats it at this moment.. Iv been buying alot of furry things lately.


----------



## olympus (Dec 16, 2007)

1 tegu. Oh it's black and white.....


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a monkey tail skink, a baby red tegu i got yesterday, and a female leopard gecko that i will be selling sometime next week
I recently sold my albino leopard gecko, and a chubby frog, and a rose hair tarantula that was never really mine, but was in my care, and my brother's scorpion


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 16, 2007)

See below.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 16, 2007)

1 male RED Tegu
1 male B&W tegu
1 Male CHACOAN Tegu
1 BLUE & RED Tegu
1 Male Northern BTS
1 male Indonesian BTS
2 baby Indonesian BTS
1 Crested Gecko
1 Gargolye Gecko
2 Chahoua Gecko's

Brat!


----------



## playlboi (Dec 17, 2007)

i have the following..

0.0.2 Argentine Black & White Tegu
0.0.1 Red Tegu
0.0.1 Albino Blue Tegu
1.1.0 Leopard Gecko
0.0.2 Green Iguana
0.0.2 Armadillo Lizard


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 17, 2007)

playlboi said:


> i have the following..
> 
> 0.0.2 Argentine Black & White Tegu
> 0.0.1 Red Tegu
> ...


4 Tegu's and 2 iguana's!! Where do you put them all??!!!


----------



## Serafim (Dec 17, 2007)

5.10 Ball pythons 
1.1 Cornsnakes 
1.0 Jungle Carpet 
Amphibs
1.1 Axolotls
0.0.1 Marine Toad 

Thats all I have time for at the moment 2008 will add another dozen or so snakes. Carpets Balls Womas Childrens Stimsons and Spotted Pythons ohh and working on an ETB


----------



## nat (Dec 18, 2007)

I just have the sulcatas, redfoots, blue tongues atm oh and a leopard gecko and a rainbow skink that seems to have made themselves at home (people have the habit of asking me to babysit their reptiles and never come back to get them) oh well... the more the merrier!


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 18, 2007)

i have 
1.1 tokays
1.2 cresteds
1.2 leos
1.1 golden geckos


----------



## playlboi (Dec 18, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> playlboi said:
> 
> 
> > i have the following..
> ...



lol, i make room. my room is currently housing 4 tegus. i am planning on building a enclosure that will cover most of my wall. i'm hoping to make it a two story. we'll see how that turns out. and the iguanas share a room with plentiful plants and humidity. i have a spare room in the home where i place all my plants for the winter, and they love it in there.


----------



## Nero557 (Feb 1, 2008)

other reptiles, well here goes, I have a sulcata tort, savannah monitor, blackthroat monitor, 4 bearded dragons (all morphs), 4 ball pythons (1 morph), 2 leopard geckos, 2 whites tree frogs, 1 african pyxie frog, 2 suriname RTBs, and that's it for now, i hope to expand my collection once i sell my house in florida and get another one out here.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 1, 2008)

I just did this list yesterday, for the reptilegeeks site, and I managed to forget some folks...  Hopefully, I can gurge the whole list out here and not leave anyone out this time..

Bearded Dragon, Saharan (or Niger) Uromastyx, 2 Tokays, 9 Cresteds, 2 Leopards, Ball Python, Eastern Fox, Kenyan Sand Boa, Redfoot Tortoise, Veiled Chameleon... those are the reptiles

I also have a _few_.. haha... tarantulas, roach colonies, true spiders; a Pacman Frog; 2 ridiculously large goldfish (they were once pets for my 1st grade students), some Rasboras and Corydoras, a Pleco and Bamboo Shrimp, an African Dwarf Frog and some Guppies... all in live planted freshwater tanks. 

..see... almost forgot my Hermies (crabs) and my Rat Pack. I have 6 Hermit Crabs... 3 C. perlatus, 2 C. rugosus, and a C. clypeatus; and I have 9 rattie kids.. spoiled rotten and potty trained!


----------



## Lexi (Feb 1, 2008)

update:
1.0 ABW Tegu
1.1 Red Tegu
2.2 Bearded dragons
0.0.2 Aussie water dragons
0.1 Ball Python


----------



## DZLife (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I have a snake that I have had since summer---I caught it when I went herping at an "anonymous place." Anyway, it ended up being a Cat-eyed snake, of the jungle type (there are different types of cat-eyed snakes.) I have been informed that they are very rare in captivity and that it might be worth alot of money.
Oh, and I can't forget to mention my cuddle-bug female ball python, Squishy. She has several color morphs--striped and carmel to name 2....and I got her from a reputable breeder as even though she was of breeding age, she was just a little bit to small to breed, so he let me buy her. She was his show-and-tell snake. Not headshy....hell, I've even had my finger in her mouth once while checking for illnesses, and she didn't bite down. Just took her to the vets, and she has been given a clean bill of health.
I have other reptiles, but I don't actually own them...my father does. He's actually trying to claim that the snake that I caught is his to sell, as he took me on the vacation....
WOW, sorry, I'm ranting again....


----------



## boygenius (Feb 2, 2008)

It's amazing how you guys have so many reptiles.

You all make me feel like the last kid picked in a football game.

I have

0.0.1 blue tegu
0.0.2 crested geckos


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 2, 2008)

I have whats below


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh jeeze...
3 Tegus
2 Crested Geckos
3 Bearded Dragons
Tons of toads (American, Fowlers, and another species that I've called Back Clawed)
1 big Leopard Frog
12 Leopard Geckos
1 Yellow Bellied Slider

Fish:
1 Big Albino Blue Channel Catfish
1 Med. Blue Channel Catfish
1 Gold Severum
5 Oscars
1 Baby Jack Dempsey
1 Peacock Eal
1 Cory Cat
6 Giant Danios
4 Black Skirted Tetras
1 Pleco
1 Leopard Pleco
1 Moonlight Guarami
2 Paradise Guarami
4 Convicts
1 Rainbow Shark
2 Kribs
1 Albino African Clawed Frog

And a lop eared rabbit.


----------



## Albinorhino (Aug 20, 2008)

I Own 
B&W tegu
Bearded dragon
Jungle corn
Ball python
Redtail boa
2 sand boas
blood python


----------



## Markie (Aug 20, 2008)

Reptiles:
0.1 Chacoan Tegu
0.1 Crested Gecko
0.1 Leopard Gecko
1.0.1 Ball Pythons
0.1 Rainboa Boa
0.0.1 Stinkpot Turtle
0.0.1 Redfood Tortoise

Other Animals:
1.0 Millipede
1.0 Ferret
0.1 Parrotlet

Those last two are my "babies"  Who knows how many more I am going to have by the end of the year.. a show in Houston is coming up in Sept. and I know I am at least getting a het. ball python. YAY!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 7, 2008)

0.2.0 B/W tegus
0.1.0 Colombian tegu
1.0.0. Red tegu
1.0.0 Green Ameiva
1.0.0 Green iguana
1.0.0 Uromastyx
9.5.0 Bearded Dragons
0.0.1 American Alligator

1.0.0 Burmese Python
1.0.0 Boa constrictor (BCI)
2.1.0 Ball Pythons
0.1.0 Eastern Hognose
7.6.15 Corn snakes

1.0.0 Fantasy Frog
1.0.0 Pyxie frog
0.2.0 White's Tree Frogs

0.1.0 Grammastola Rosea tarantula
0.1.0 Emperor Scorpion
tub full of hissing cockroaches

...and a dog and two cats


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> 0.2.0 B/W tegus
> 0.1.0 Colombian tegu
> 1.0.0. Red tegu
> 1.0.0 Green Ameiva
> ...


With a collection like that you can't possibly have any kids??!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is my beardie, her highness, Kwayze:


















I can't get the pictures to work of my King Snake unfortunately


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, she is fabulous if I dare say so myself!


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 7, 2008)

At the moment I have 10 Burms, 2 Retics, 1 dumeril, 4 ball pythons and 10 boa constrictors of different morph's.


----------



## dpjm (Nov 8, 2008)

We have a small apartment sized collection

Reptiles:
1.0.0 Tupinambis merianae, Ripper
0.0.1 Python brongersmai, Blubbath
1.0.0 Physignathus cocincinus, Gullum
0.0.1 Chlamydosaurus kingii, Mickey
0.1.0 Rachodactylus ciliatus, Peever
1.0.0 Epicrates cenchria cenchria, Chomper
1.0.0 Chamaeleo calyptratus calyptratus, Norman

Arachnids:
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum, Bastardly
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica, Mustaine
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi, Fuckus
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus, Probert
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana, Fishlips
0.3.0 Hottentotta hottentotta, Felon, Spiderman, (not named)
1.0.0 Pandinus imperator, Fighter
0.0.2 Heterometrus sp., (not named)


----------



## burke0000 (Nov 8, 2008)

heres my guys


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 8, 2008)

a borneo stp,2 painted agamas, 2 ball pythons, woma pyhon, 2 crested geckos, and one florida soft shell


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

jen n i have
2.1.0 beardies
5.4.0 leopard geckos of assorted morphs
0.1.0 saharan uromastyx
0.1.1 argentine black and white tegus
0.0.1 blue tegu
0.0.1 burmese python
1.0.0 ball python
0.0.1 texas rat snake
0.0.1 savannah monitor
0.2.0 tarantulas


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2008)

brad, you forgot the 3 frogs


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > 0.2.0 B/W tegus
> ...



And a husband and two girls ages 12 and 14!


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW!
how do feed all of them AND support a family?
i tip my hat to you!


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2008)

lotsareps said:


> WOW!
> how do feed all of them AND support a family?
> i tip my hat to you!



Well, my husband supports the family, per se. I have a pretty good income to support the kids' ventures like classical ballet/acting/singing for one and guitar/archery/web design for the other, plus my wildlife education and breeding pays for the keeping of the animals.

We were already settled in our life and finances before I began my collection and business...that helps a lot. I used to teach science, but took this year off to grow my reptile business. As for costs, I buy food in bulk and always look for deals for caging, etc.


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

ah i see
thats still quite the collection


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2008)

I see a lot of people have great collections.

Those beardie pics are pretty darn awesome!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 24, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> I see a lot of people have great collections.
> 
> Those beardie pics are pretty darn awesome!!



My beardie pics?

If so, thanks!


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 24, 2008)

I had to go back and look at the name....yes, your pics!

I love beardies and those pics are just plain fun and so crisp! Beautiful shots!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 24, 2008)

Currently I have whats in my signature but in the not so far future I'm hoping to get a pair of Jeweled Lacertas and possibly a Giant Green Amevia....oh I just love the Teiid family   

Spencer


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 24, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> I had to go back and look at the name....yes, your pics!
> 
> I love beardies and those pics are just plain fun and so crisp! Beautiful shots!



THANKS!!! She poses for me!


----------

